# After the very first catering event, my boss made me to do...



## TexanChef (Jan 18, 2018)

I, somehow, did my first catering event last weekend (thanks to all the colleagues who shared their experiences with me). It was just around $3000 event which went Surprisingly good (I was almost throw up before the event; so- nervous and so- worried). We(crew and myself) came back almost midnight on Saturday; we cleaned organized all the dishes then left. I took Sunday(yesterday) off and I intentionally not to bother to check my cel (no tx no emails just simple pure resting time for myself). I came back this morning and my mgr gave me an envelope from the host of the party;extra cash tips for the crew ! I was so grateful and excited ! I gave out all the money to the crew(I added extra to make everyone got same amt) Great mood for everyone and I am so purely happy; then, the owner of the restaurant(my boss) came in and asked, no, ordered me to contact the host and offered her to exchange the positive review to some bs gift card. I don't know how to describe my feeling well but according to my sous, he thought I would choke my boss' neck and squeeze his eyeball out.
I felt so shamed and the order was extremely unethical. I just stared at him a while(more like leered him, I guess) then walked away. Just finished lunch shift and still got bothered what he asked.

I would like to ask all the chef out there ! What would you do ? would you offer the gift card or money to get the positive reviews? Seriously ?


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Dilemmas like these are not uncommon. However, you can still carry out your boss' orders and still retain your own dignity and credibility. 

When you contact the host, don't mention the gift card suggestion from your boss. Simply announce that you are contacting them on behalf of your boss and (s)he was wondering if they would be so kind as to provide a review. if they are willing, great. No need for the bribery. Problem solved.

If the review is good, and judging by the extra tips it should be, your boss can then send the gift card as a part of a "thank you" note for the review. 

I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## TexanChef (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for your advice. I've been with this restaurant for good 7 yrs; the ownership changed last year and my headaches started at the same time. I am survivor of Hurricane Harvey from last summer but not sure I can be saved with this. I guess I need to start sending out my resume...


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

By the way you word your post you seem to be a very honorable person. The owner should know you well enough to know this. I feel you should never ask honorable people to do dishonorable things.....Good luck looking for a new job. Your to good for this place........The best! ChefbillyB


----------



## TexanChef (Jan 18, 2018)

Thank you chef, I am just a humble culinarian who wants to do the right things and make earnest money while I am working for it.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I agree with sgsvirgil. This is not an uncommon practice, especially for a new business or a new part of an existing business. I do agree with you that offering a gift card, up front, for a positive review is a little underhanded (again not uncommon, but I agree a little unethical), but I do not see anything wrong with asking a very happy client for a review. No mention of the gift card, and if the provide that positive review, I see nothing wrong with showing your thanks by giving them one, but it should not be mentioned when asking for the review.


----------



## TexanChef (Jan 18, 2018)

I see your point and thanks for sharing your thought. I've been thinking about this everyday... and I believe it is probably caused by communication problem with my boss; and perhaps same from his side. I do not trust my current owner of the restaurant. I really don't think he is a good person; maybe good with squeeze the budget and increase his pocket. I blame hurricane Harvey;because of the financial issue, the previous owner had to give up her share with this guy... I know it is common thing to meet unethical owners in this industry. I will not go down with this ship for sure.


----------

